# White knight?



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just been catching up on the posts and I keep seeing the above.

Call me old and senile, but what is a white knight? never heard of this before in the context of a post.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Another word for a boner?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Who's gunna start mentioning names? :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@Blinkey a white knight is someone who leaps to the defence of a woman (especially online), even if it contradicts their own moral beliefs/values, so they might have the chance to get something warm, moist and soft in return.

Edit: They NEVER get said reward :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

basically blinky formerly known as vegetarian, its a term that can be used with or alongside pussy protector, or cock blocker


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Ballin said:


> @Blinkey a white knight is someone who leaps to the defence of a woman (especially online), even if it contradicts their own moral beliefs/values, so they might have the chance to get something warm, moist and soft in return.


Beat me to it but that's the definition


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

So it is a compliment or a negative title?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> So it is a compliment or a negative title?


LOL that's subjective but I wouldn't want to be seen as one!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Short answer- @Kimball

Boom


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Short answer- @Kimball
> 
> Boom


**** sake have to go on lunch now :cursing:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Short answer- @Kimball
> 
> Boom


don't you mean kumball?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@kumball


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I always thought that defending the right for another to have an opinion, despite being contrary to your own, was perhaps the sign of a gentleman?


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Ballin said:


> @Blinkey a white knight is someone who leaps to the defence of a woman (especially online), even if it contradicts their own moral beliefs/values, so they might have the chance to get something warm, moist and soft in return.
> 
> Edit: They NEVER get said reward :lol:


What, never?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> I always thought that defending the right for another to have an opinion, despite being contrary to your own, was perhaps the sign *of a gentleman*?


Or a sleaze :lol:

Saying that though, most recently don't seem to do it as much. Far to aware they'd get called out so are much more subtle going about it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> What, never?


are you an exception?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> I always thought that defending the right for another to have an opinion, despite being contrary to your own, was perhaps the sign of a gentleman?


sound the Alarm, we have a weirdo in here


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Blinkey said:


> I always thought that defending the right for another to have an opinion, despite being contrary to your own, was perhaps the sign of a gentleman?


You might also have gathered from this topic that it is used as an insult to lessen the opinion of another poster who's opinions are different. So calling a guy a white knight to show no respect for his opinion. Quite a clever tactic IMO.

As an aside, most of the women on this forum are not frail little lilies who need a man to protect us. We're more than capable of standing up for ourselves.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> You might also have gathered from this topic that it is used as an insult to lessen the opinion of another poster who's opinions are different. So calling a guy a white knight to show no respect for his opinion. Quite a clever tactic IMO.
> 
> As an aside, most of the women on this forum are not frail little lilies who need a man to protect us. We're more than capable of standing up for ourselves.


There there


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> There there


Don't patronise me. You're supposed to respect your elders!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Don't patronise me. You're supposed to respect your elders!


What's 35 years between friends 

-edit not srs


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Or a sleaze :lol:
> 
> Saying that though, most recently don't seem to do it as much. Far to aware they'd get called out so are much more subtle going about it


It must be a strange mind that thinks that if they support a comment it will result in getting laid with a complete stranger many miles away.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> It must be a strange mind that thinks that if they support a comment it will result in getting laid with a complete stranger many miles away.


Indeed. Don't question me on the intricacies though lol. Just saying what I see

Has this accusation come your way recently then, or you just very curious?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

There are two kinds of white knight, the unjustified and the justified.

The unjustified jumps to the defence of women when it is not necessary. The woman may be b1tchy, overreacting, or quite simply a curly headed fvck. Nevertheless, the white knight licks that bottom clean, with not an ounce of pride.

The justified white knight on the other hand, just notices that people are being extra cvntish towards this female, perhaps bordering on bullying. However, the cvntish people then label this person a white knight because he refuses to nosh them off and call a female a ho for no good reason.

Hope this explains things.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> There are two kinds of white knight, the unjustified and the justified.
> 
> The unjustified jumps to the defence of women when it is not necessary. The woman may be b1tchy, overreacting, or quite simply a curly headed fvck. Nevertheless, the white knight licks that bottom clean, with not an ounce of pride.
> 
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Indeed. Don't question me on the intricacies though lol. Just saying what I see
> 
> Has this accusation come your way recently then, or you just very curious?


Just curious.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Shady45 said:


> There are two kinds of white knight, the unjustified and the justified.
> 
> The unjustified jumps to the defence of women when it is not necessary. The woman may be b1tchy, overreacting, or quite simply a curly headed fvck. Nevertheless, the white knight licks that bottom clean, with not an ounce of pride.
> 
> ...


What this man said.....but...what do you have against the curly headed? :lol:

It's a rubbish term brought over from the more ridiculous areas of bb.com, can be filed with (no ****), srs, picsorno......, this thread is useless without pics and o'rly...


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Whitenight:

Girl on facebook: "omgggg look so ugly today!!!! wish i was dead no one cares about me..."

Whiteknight on facebook: "Don't be silly! You are an educated, young, beautiful, talented, gracious, unique, exciting human being. And you are so not ugly, you're like the most attractive young lady I've ever seen *tips fedora like a good sir* <3 <3"

Girl on facebook: "ty"

Whiteknight on facebook: "Don't thank me! I'm just being completely honest with you! See that's how I am all the time - I'm a very honest and caring person. A true gentleman! If only some special girl would see that in me "

Whiteknight: a guy who thinks tripping over themself, putting the "pussy on the pedestal" and looking a fool will get him some poon.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

White knight.

Used by groups of insecure beta males to describe another male who does not conform to the pack mentality of slating a women the alpha in the group had decided must be slated.

Internet troll type who tries to get pu$$y by complimenting women that aren't deserving or aren't needing it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Short answer- @Kimball
> 
> Boom


Unfortunately I don't qualify on the above definition, but sad really.

Never go against my own beliefs, unless it's to defend someone against a bunch of pathetic retards who think talking like 12 year old chavs is cool were involved. Then it might just be for fun. But that wouldn't happen on here obviously.

Certainly wouldn't waste my time chasing online pussy when I've already got more than I can handle.

And I'd be much more likely to jump to somebodies defence in real life than online, online is just a laugh.

Pretty much agree with @Blinkeys interpretation, I'd rather be a gentleman than a tool. Certainly don't see how people think it's an insult. I'd love to see how some of the imbeciles on here would react if random strangers talked to their mums,sisters and maybe even a girlfriend, if they could get one, the same way THEY talk to women on here


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> White knight.
> 
> Used by groups of insecure beta males to describe another male who does not conform to the pack mentality of slating a women the alpha in the group had decided must be slated.
> 
> Internet troll type who tries to get pu$$y by complimenting women that aren't deserving or aren't needing it.


So from above, perhaps a term not to use. Thanks mate that is now very clear.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beklet said:


> What this man said.....but...what do you have against the curly headed? :lol:
> 
> It's a rubbish term brought over from the more ridiculous areas of bb.com, can be filed with (no ****), srs, picsorno......, this thread is useless without pics and o'rly...


 :lol:

I just don't trust people who used to eat their bread crusts! But I haven't got anything against curly people, my best friend has a cousin with curly hair


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Shady45 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just don't trust people who used to eat their bread crusts! But I haven't got anything against curly people, my best friend has a cousin with curly hair


I didn't really eat mine, it just happened


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Unfortunately I don't qualify on the above definition, but sad really.
> 
> Never go against my own beliefs, unless it's to defend someone against a bunch of pathetic retards who think talking like 12 year old chavs is cool were involved. Then it might just be for fun. But that wouldn't happen on here obviously.
> 
> ...


Struggling to handle 1?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Struggling to handle 1?


Lol, yes that's right resten, just one, at a time, most of the week. I'm not an amazing bdsm stud like yourself, lol. Who is the only guy to go to torture garden for loads of sex and has to give his missus up to get it.

I take it you aren't on the adult lounge, somehow that doesn't surprise me


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, yes that's right resten, just one, at a time, most of the week. I'm not an amazing bdsm stud like yourself, lol. Who is the only guy to go to torture garden for loads of sex and has to give his missus up to get it.


You struggle to handle one? Is it an absolutely massive fanny that you have to wrestle with or something?

If I was the only guy at Torture Garden, I'd be going far more frequently


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

For goodness sake @resten and @Kimball, get a room!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Unfortunately I don't qualify on the above definition, but sad really.
> 
> Never go against my own beliefs, unless it's to defend someone against a bunch of pathetic retards who think talking like 12 year old chavs is cool were involved. Then it might just be for fun. But that wouldn't happen on here obviously.
> 
> ...


Chomp


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> For goodness sake @resten and @Kimball, get a room!


Would you care to join? I'll bring the baby oil


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> Struggling to handle 1?


You have NO idea


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> You have NO idea












If it looked like that, I'd struggle to handle it too!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> You struggle to handle one? Is it an absolutely massive fanny that you have to wrestle with or something?
> 
> If I was the only guy at Torture Garden, I'd be going far more frequently


I have no problem with 1, it's having a wife and girlfriend I'm struggling with. Fanny wise, ones ok but the others a bit tight.

Admittedly I'm not the massive bellend that you are, but it's ok.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I have no problem with 1, it's having a wife and girlfriend I'm struggling with. Fanny wise, ones ok but the others a bit tight.


2 women, one vagina. Something's very wrong.

Are they conjoined at the waist, perhaps?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> If it looked like that, I'd struggle to handle it too!


You do seem to have an obsession with the size...do you have difficulty filling one, perhaps?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> 2 women, one vagina. Something's very wrong.
> 
> Are they conjoined at the waist, perhaps?


That's about as funny as you're constant stream of gay jokes, and doesn't even make sense if you'd read my message before attempting your joke.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew the developments wouldn't disappoint but the fact it's not been locked yet has!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> You do seem to have an obsession with the size...do you have difficulty filling one, perhaps?


Ask @jon-kent's missus



Kimball said:


> That's about as funny as you're constant stream of gay jokes, and doesn't even make sense if you'd read my message before attempting your joke.


You said you struggle with the one fanny you get. But you have a wife and a girlfriend. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> Ask @jon-kent's missus
> 
> You said you struggle with the one fanny you get. But you have a wife and a girlfriend. Makes perfect sense.


Right, because EVERYONE stops putting out after the honeymoon....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Beklet said:


> You do seem to have an obsession with the size...do you have difficulty filling one, perhaps?


In the morning he does


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Right, because EVERYONE stops putting out after the honeymoon....


If you're an ugly bugger, they might stop putting out well before the honeymoon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvck me I wondered why everyone seemed obsessed with my tumble dryer on here...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> If you're an ugly bugger, they might stop putting out well before the honeymoon


Aw...must be awful for you.....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Aw...must be awful for you.....


It's hard work being a virgin in your mid 20s


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Excuse me guys. Can we keep this on topic.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

L11 said:


> Excuse me guys. Can we keep this on topic.


We are showing how resten is attempting to be the anti white knight...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> We are showing how resten is attempting to be the anti white knight...


Is that like the anti christ but sexier?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Beklet said:


> We are showing how resten is attempting to be the anti white knight...


So you could argue @resten is infact the dark knight


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> Is that like the anti christ but sexier?


Depends on who you see as the antichrist.....

I'm not religious so it is but a fairy story to me


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Depends on who you see as the antichrist.....
> 
> I'm not religious so it is but a fairy story to me


I'm a non-believer myself.

Although my sexual activities last night were so disgustingly filthy that I woke up wondering if I should repent


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Ask @jon-kent's missus
> 
> You said you struggle with the one fanny you get. But you have a wife and a girlfriend. Makes perfect sense.


No, you said I had one, I just laughed at you and said yes resten, something I find myself doing a lot with all your assumptions and Walter Mitty claims. but knowing absolutely nothing about me a very silly assumption to make. And you know what assuming does don't you?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No, you said I had one, I just laughed at you and said yes resten, something I find myself doing a lot with all your assumptions and Walter Mitty claims. but knowing absolutely nothing about me a very silly assumption to make. *And you know what assuming does don't you?*


Can't remember how it goes exactly, but it's something to do with putting things up your bottom.

It shocks me that you have a wife and a girlfriend though. Does the wife know?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> I'm a non-believer myself.
> 
> Although my sexual activities last night were so disgustingly filthy that I woke up wondering if I should repent


Good example,

Yes Resten


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Can't remember how it goes exactly, but it's something to do with putting things up your bottom.
> 
> It shocks me that you have a wife and a girlfriend though. Does the wife know?


Yes of course she does, would hardly fit with my white knight morals if I was deceiving her would it?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> I'm a non-believer myself.
> 
> Although my sexual activities last night were so disgustingly filthy that I woke up wondering if I should repent


Post edit: Rather vulgar and I am disgusted with myself for even writing it

Pray for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yes of course she does, would hardly fit with my white knight morals if I was deceiving her would it?


How's that work then...

Just a fùck buddy?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys I've burnt my bloody chicken now thanks to you two


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How's that work then...
> 
> Just a fùck buddy?


Well I'm the king of the "swinger" zoo the monkey VIP


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How's that work then...
> 
> Just a fùck buddy?


I too am intrigued.

@Kimball, which cereal do you have post sex?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How's that work then...
> 
> Just a fùck buddy?


No, more than that, and still trying to make it work properly, not easy. But fun


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Guys I've burnt my bloody chicken now thanks to you two


Sorry M


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> How's that work then...
> 
> Just a fùck buddy?


It's polygamy.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Sorry M


That's ok dear love to C and the other one


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kimball said:


> No, more than that, and still trying to make it work properly, not easy. But fun


Good luck with that! lol

Never going to be easy

I admire your skills though, don't think I'd be capable!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

More rude & nasty comments.

Shall we all see how far we can urinate up the wall?

I was about to say that it would be interesting how certain people would talk to each other in real life. Except it wouldn't, because no doubt they'd be a scrap. As some people have no self control.

I'm confident within myself & have no need or desire to boast, brag or threaten anyone.

Now, there's a big clue in that last sentence.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> More rude & nasty comments.
> 
> Shall we all see how far we can urinate up the wall?
> 
> ...


i would be impressed with myself if i managed to hit the wall


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i would be impressed with myself if i managed to hit the wall


Can you video the attempts please?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i would be impressed with myself if i managed to hit the wall


You could use a she-pee...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> Can you video the attempts please?


will wait until im on DNP- easier visibilty


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ballin said:


> So you could argue @resten is infact the dark knight


You could indeed, but it's a fairy tale still


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ballin said:


> You could use a she-pee...
> 
> View attachment 137472


tried on of those in India, ending up getting it everywhere


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> You could indeed, but it's a fairy tale still


I can assure you, I am no fairy, madame.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's polygamy.


Careful with those big words you'll confuse the children


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's ok dear love to C and the other one


Will do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No, more than that, and still trying to make it work properly, not easy. But fun


So it's out in the open you have a wife and a girlfriend?

How much Tren do you take :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck with that! lol
> 
> Never going to be easy
> 
> I admire your skills though, don't think I'd be capable!


Been some sticky (pun intended) patches to say the least, but getting there!

And it's exhausting emotionally.

Thanks


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Careful with those big words you'll confuse the children


If you're going to try to mock someone about their intelligence, at least make sure your sentence is grammatically correct.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Careful with those big words you'll confuse the children


If you think thats a big word I think you should go back to skool mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So it's out in the open you have a wife and a girlfriend?
> 
> How much Tren do you take :lol:


Just test and I need it!

It's never not been in the open


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> So it's out in the open you have a wife and a girlfriend?
> 
> How much Tren do you take :lol:


Kimballs got a pretty sweet setup lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Just test and I need it!
> 
> It's never not been in the open


I see, but the wife knows doesn't she PMSL


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Just test and I need it!
> 
> It's never not been in the open


2 fannies and you're struggling. I could handle 35 at once, and still play a game of chess with Breda


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> If you're going to try to mock someone about their intelligence, at least make sure your sentence is grammatically correct.


Have you taken offence?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MunchieBites said:


> i would be impressed with myself if i managed to hit the wall


I managed it once.....had a very full bladder though 

The shewee looks worrying


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> 2 fannies and you're struggling. I could handle 35 at once, and still play a game of chess with Breda


Yes resten


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I see, but the wife knows doesn't she PMSL


I thought she was the one who suggested it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Have you taken offence?


A little tear came out. I'll use it as a lubricant


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I see, but the wife knows doesn't she PMSL


Well she's moved pretty much next door to us and rents a house from her so I'd be worried if she didn't!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> A little tear came out. I'll use it as a lubricant


Mark's the expert on that I believe. :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I thought she was the one who suggested it.


She was, but then you do know stuff about me and don't have to make assumptions


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Well she's moved pretty much next door to us and rents a house from her so I'd be worried if she didn't!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Well she's moved pretty much next door to us and rents a house from her so I'd be worried if she didn't!


So you get in, "evening mrs kimball, back in 10 mins as the girlfriend needs me to fill her in"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

resten said:


>


Theres something rather hypnotic about that


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@Kimball

You will end up an emotional wreck dude!

End well, this will not!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So you get in, "evening mrs kimball, back in *10 min*s as the girlfriend needs me to fill her in"


Bit optimistic mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So you get in, "evening mrs kimball, back in 10 mins as the girlfriend needs me to fill her in"


No more like, you're off to bed early again, I'll be back about 2, or is it ok if I see S Sunday afternoon, you got anything you want to do?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Bit optimistic mate.


Lol, you know so very, very little!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> @Kimball
> 
> You will end up an emotional wreck dude!
> 
> End well, this will not!


That is quite possible, in which case I'll have to find a way to end it gracefully. But they get on very well, off shopping and Beaty salons this afternoon together!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

latblaster said:


> More rude & nasty comments.
> 
> Shall we all see how far we can urinate up the wall?
> 
> ...


 :lol: actually laughed at this. just pictured everyone scrapping & me stood in the middle....... talking to myself cos no cvnt knew what i was saying.

fuks wrong with me


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: actually laughed at this. just pictured everyone scrapping & me stood in the middle....... talking to myself cos no cvnt knew what i was saying.
> 
> fuks wrong with me


I'm sure we've had this conversation before but if you're not a weegie, your accent shouldn't be too difficult to understand.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kimball said:


> That is quite possible, in which case I'll have to find a way to end it gracefully. But they get on very well, off shopping and Beaty salons this afternoon together!


Lol fukcing hell!

Do you think they're comparing notes?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That is quite possible, in which case I'll have to find a way to end it gracefully. But they get on very well, off shopping and Beaty salons this afternoon together!


Mental.

So are they at the High Cross?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol fukcing hell!
> 
> Do you think they're comparing notes?!


They're workin out how to right him off so they can get all his money and assets


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol fukcing hell!
> 
> Do you think they're comparing notes?!


Highly unlikely as we've had as many times all together as apart so all been seen first hand.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mental.
> 
> So are they at the High Cross?


Oadby I think, but could be. High cross this evening.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's polygamy.


you sure that's not a record label?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> They're workin out how to right him off so they can get all his money and assets


That would be really poor business for them as they're both better off than me, actually my girlfriend is a LOT better off


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimball said:


> That would be really poor business for them as they're both better off than me, actually my girlfriend is a LOT better off


hang on, let me catch up here

you have a wife and a girlfriend?

are you charlie sheen?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball said:


> That would be really poor business for them as they're both better off than me, actually my girlfriend is a LOT better off


Get into their will and get them under the patio


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kimball said:


> That would be really poor business for them as they're both better off than me, actually my girlfriend is a LOT better off


So basically you're a kept man, spoiled with gifts and surprise female sexual tag teaming. :rockon:

How sleep deprived are you at the moment? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm sure we've had this conversation before but if you're not a weegie, your accent shouldn't be too difficult to understand.


it's not that screechy way. basically the man's version of weegie

eh @Mish ?  ......................ah fuk


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> So basically you're a kept man, spoiled with gifts and surprise female sexual tag teaming. :rockon:
> 
> How sleep deprived are you at the moment? :lol:


My flabber is ghasted mate, if this is true then the man walks the walk! Fair fcuking play!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

so kimball,you feel the need to make a post,ending on the note that you don't brag or boast,then spend two pages perpetuating you life with two women? hypocrisy at its finest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Oadby I think, but could be. High cross this evening.


Oadby! More banks than shops there pmsl


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

to be fair im not jealous of kimball...

1 bird gives me enough headache fvuk having 2


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm sure we've had this conversation before but if you're not a weegie, your accent shouldn't be too difficult to understand.


you mean like these ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

luther1 said:


> so kimball,you feel the need to make a post,ending on the note that you don't brag or boast,then spend two pages perpetuating you life with two women? hypocrisy at its finest


Hasn't he just been answering all the questions he has been asked?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Bloody hell, wish I have never asked now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> My flabber is ghasted mate, if this is true then the man walks the walk! Fair fcuking play!


How's it fair play lol

Is he an oil barron from the Middle East with many many wives


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> How's it fair play lol
> 
> Is he an oil barron from the Middle East with many many wives


Ive no idea what he does for a living mate


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Hasn't he just been answering all the questions he has been asked?


and?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

luther1 said:


> and?


sorry I forgot, you carry on jumping on that ol band wagon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ive no idea what he does for a living mate


Well he's from Leicester, white and isn't an oil tycoon pmsl

So not an Arab with many many wives :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Well he's from Leicester, white and isn't an oil tycoon pmsl
> 
> So not an Arab with many many wives :lol:


He may be quite happy about that, you would have to ask him


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Well he's from Leicester, white and isn't an oil tycoon pmsl
> 
> So not an Arab with many many wives :lol:


If he's from Leicester, I'd have thought he'd be Asian.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

lukeee said:


> sorry I forgot, you carry on jumping on that ol band wagon


what,the one where i should be sucking up to him because he has two women on the go or fact that i mentioned he's actually bragging,whether that be answering questions or not.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> He may be quite happy about that, you would have to ask him


That wasn't my original question anyway, I asked why you thought it was fair play?

I couldn't / wouldn't do it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well he's from Leicester, white and isn't an oil tycoon pmsl
> 
> So not an Arab with many many wives :lol:


Their is a slight my life is better than yours and i'm better with women than you are about some the posts in this thread tbh


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

luther1 said:


> what,the one where i should be sucking up to him because he has two women on the go or fact that i mentioned he's actually bragging,whether that be answering questions or not.


He hasn't been bragging. Your jumping on the bandwagon that is having a dig at him its as simple as that, dress it up however you like fella.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Their is a slight my life is better than yours and i'm better with women than you are about some the posts in this thread tbh


Yeah that @Dr Manhattan is a right show off isn't he :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That wasn't my original question anyway, I asked why you thought it was fair play?
> 
> I couldn't / wouldn't do it.


Nor would I but if it makes him happy who gives a fcuk?

I think its fair play because if it he's happy then fair play!

Hope that clears that up for you


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

lukeee said:


> He hasn't been bragging. Your jumping on the bandwagon that is having a dig at him its as simple as that, dress it up however you like fella.


What bandwagon? Who's digging at him?

Although I do find it funny that the man who seems to jump to the defence of females on here and bangs on about having respect for women actually has 2 of them on the go!

How respectful is that?! lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

lukeee said:


> He hasn't been bragging. Your jumping on the bandwagon that is having a dig at him its as simple as that, dress it up however you like fella.


not having a dig at all,just giving my opinion as he always seems to be having a dig at the same people. he's a big boy,I'm sure he doesn't need you heaping praise on him.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Nor would I but if it makes him happy who gives a fcuk?
> 
> I think its fair play because if it he's happy then fair play!
> 
> Hope that clears that up for you


I see, thanks luke.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that @Dr Manhattan is a right show off isn't he :lol:


Well, when I've got one wife, two girlfriends, three mistresses, with each one being richer than the last, and all demanding sex off me all the time because I'm such a stud muffin, it's hard not to brag on the internetz.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> What bandwagon? Who's digging at him?
> 
> Although I do find it funny that the man who seems to jump to the defence of females on here and bangs on about having respect for women actually has 2 of them on the go!
> 
> How respectful is that?! lol


Must be that voodoo shít @jon-kent talks about!

:lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> not having a dig at all,just giving my opinion as he always seems to be having a dig at the same people. he's a big boy,I'm sure he doesn't need you heaping praise on him.


He's white knighting a white knight :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> Their is a slight my life is better than yours and i'm better with women than you are about some the posts in this thread tbh


Still at least it's a change from the dark bumming cereal gains, or DBCG as it shall hence forth be known. :lol:

DBCG


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Still at least it's a change from the dark bumming cereal gains, or DBCG as it shall hence forth be known. :lol:
> 
> DBCG


Don't get it?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> What bandwagon? Who's digging at him?
> 
> Although I do find it funny that the man who seems to jump to the defence of females on here and bangs on about having respect for women actually has 2 of them on the go!
> 
> How respectful is that?! lol


I don't think the two women in question mind?

Anyway as much as id love to discuss the finer points and wrongs and rights of kimballs sexual activities ive got to go get the horses in for showjumping this evening so I shall leave you lovely friendly compassionate people to it!

arrivederci


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

perhaps I need to delete this one, gone well out of control


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> So basically you're a kept man, spoiled with gifts and surprise female sexual tag teaming. :rockon:
> 
> How sleep deprived are you at the moment? :lol:


Very sleep deprived, but struggling on through

And not kept as much as I'd be willing to accept, lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Don't get it?


Good, once it is known it cannot be unknown.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Blinkey said:


> perhaps I need to delete this one, gone well out of control


Please don't delete it until I save TinyTom's post for posterity and future giggles.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Still at least it's a change from the dark bumming cereal gains, or DBCG as it shall hence forth be known. :lol:
> 
> DBCG


What's this cereal thing? I was away a couple of days then all of a sudden everyone is on about coco pops.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What's this cereal thing? I was away a couple of days then all of a sudden everyone is on about coco pops.


No, stay in ignorance my friend! Cherish your innocence!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> so kimball,you feel the need to make a post,ending on the note that you don't brag or boast,then spend two pages perpetuating you life with two women? hypocrisy at its finest


Where did I say I don't brag or boast,? Think you've mixed me up, if I did it's a lie, everybody does to some degree or other. Of course I'm boasting a little, but only in response to "yes resten"'s goading.

And the rest has just been answering questions, nothing to hide or be ashamed of so why wouldn't i?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, stay in ignorance my friend! Cherish your innocence!


Ok, now you're making me more curious lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ok, now you're making me more curious lol


Bi-curious :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> What bandwagon? Who's digging at him?
> 
> Although I do find it funny that the man who seems to jump to the defence of females on here and bangs on about having respect for women actually has 2 of them on the go!
> 
> How respectful is that?! lol


You'd have to ask them

Very happy and well respected I hope.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Still at least it's a change from the dark bumming cereal gains, or DBCG as it shall hence forth be known. :lol:
> 
> DBCG


And a whole thread without a gay joke in sight. Unheard of!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Still at least it's a change from the dark bumming cereal gains, or DBCG as it shall hence forth be known. :lol:
> 
> DBCG


I never heard of these dark bumming cereal gainz you refer to I think you've been spendin too much time readin Restens posts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I never heard of these dark bumming cereal gainz you refer to I think you've been spendin too much time readin Restens posts


FFS all this cereal talk, coco pops or crunchy nut cornflakes ....... Decisions decisions :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> FFS all this cereal talk, coco pops or crunchy nut cornflakes ....... Decisions decisions :lol:


I believe Coco pop rock is the preferred choice for dem gainz... not sure if the gains will be dark most likely twilight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I believe Coco pop rock is the preferred choice for dem gainz... not sure if the gains will be dark most likely twilight


Only got normal ones in


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kimball said:


> You'd have to ask them
> 
> Very happy and well respected I hope.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its a term for anyone that doesnt pick on girls on internet forums :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> FFS all this cereal talk, coco pops or crunchy nut cornflakes ....... Decisions decisions :lol:


KRAVE


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> KRAVE


Best cereal ever!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> KRAVE


Never liked those tbh. Tasted wrong !


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Multi Cheerios ftw


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Never liked those tbh. Tasted wrong !


Lol my daughter does mad for them 1 box last 1 day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

frosted mini wheats


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

It's all about the Cinnamon Grahams!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the white choc brownie KRAVE are class


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Unfortunately I don't qualify on the above definition, but sad really.
> 
> Never go against my own beliefs, unless it's to defend someone against a bunch of pathetic retards who think talking like 12 year old chavs is cool were involved. Then it might just be for fun. But that wouldn't happen on here obviously.
> 
> ...


I agree. Nothing wrong with being a gent or following ur own beliefs. Also by them saying its a guy who sticks up for a female and licks ass...I'd say all the females on this site that iv seen post are more than capable of backing up themselves. I think it's more a point that these little groupies can't handle that.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> It's all about the Cinnamon Grahams!


Oooooh yes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuk me, proper character assassination bandwagon on poor ol' kimball. He's never said anything to deserve it. IMO.

Yeah yeah white knight blah don't care. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And FTR the most anabolic cereal is Jordan's country crisp and proper full fat cows milk, non if this @jon-kent almond bollox!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> And FTR the most anabolic cereal is Jordan's country crisp and proper full fat cows milk, non if this @jon-kent almond bollox!!!


Almond milk is wicked mate ! Everyone here eats almonds.....i milk them ! (And eat them)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Almond milk is wicked mate ! Everyone here eats almonds.....i milk them ! (And eat them)


Almond milks alright tbf lol. Can't beat proper milk though!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Almond milks alright tbf lol. Can't beat proper milk though!!


Its the first time ive ever tried it mate, heard alot about it meaning to be good for you ?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk me, proper character assassination bandwagon on poor ol' kimball. He's never said anything to deserve it. IMO.
> 
> Yeah yeah white knight blah don't care. :lol:


he's a slavering cvnt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Its the first time ive ever tried it mate, heard alot about it meaning to be good for you ?!


Yeah it is. I eat almonds daily.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Asdas own choco pillows mixed with honey hoops leads to insulin like gainz


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> he's a slavering cvnt


I hear this word a lot, what does it mean? Is it a jock thing?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I hear this word a lot, what does it mean? Is it a jock thing?


Think it means vagina.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Think it means vagina.


Slavering - u silly blue tw4t lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I hear this word a lot, what does it mean? Is it a jock thing?


Its like his catchphrase mate lol, he says it to me at least twice a day


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Almond milk is wicked mate ! Everyone here eats almonds.....i milk them ! (And eat them)


So to clarify...you like milking nuts?

What @resten has been saying is true!!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I hear this word a lot, what does it mean? Is it a jock thing?


No it means to salivate excessively or just be crazy keen for something.

In other words he is saying he frothes at the gash.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I hear this word a lot, what does it mean? Is it a jock thing?


means- talking p!sh....or slavering it

:drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

slavering cvnt TM


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Its the first time ive ever tried it mate, heard alot about it meaning to be good for you ?!


free your mind from that bull sh!t spread by dem hippie mutha fvckaz !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk me, proper character assassination bandwagon on poor ol' kimball. He's never said anything to deserve it. IMO.
> 
> Yeah yeah white knight blah don't care. :lol:


They're really getting to me mate, I'm so hurt.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Great thread, i have 4 wives so im better than you @Kimball :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:



> Great thread, i have 4 wives so im better than you @Kimball :thumbup1:


Really? Find it hard to believe you've even got a woman to call a friend.

You live and learn.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funny how it`s the forum dickheads getting on kimball`s case .


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Really? Find it hard to believe you've even got a woman to call a friend.
> 
> You live and learn.


Like you told others in this thread "you know nothing about me", hypocrisy is not a good trait.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> funny how it`s the forum dickheads getting on kimball`s case .


Out of interest, whos these "forum d1ckheads" and "groupies" i keep hearing of, i see no names ever mentioned?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Out of interest, whos these "forum d1ckheads" and "groupies" i keep hearing of, i see no names ever mentioned?


i had you down as an intelligent guy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i had you down as an intelligent guy


Really!!?!!???

Lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@ewen I'm liking your new avvy! Great forearms too!


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

this forums gone mad the last few days seems like theres needle going on everywhere


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Really!!?!!???
> 
> Lol


that was sarcasm 



Gym Bunny said:


> @ewen I'm liking your new avvy! Great forearms too!


why thank you , compliments are always nice to hear 

looking rather toned in your avi , not bad at all for a science bird


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Like you told others in this thread "you know nothing about me", hypocrisy is not a good trait.


Like I said you live and learn

Nor is arrogance.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

casebian said:


> this forums gone mad the last few days seems like theres needle going on everywhere


yep. lots of cryptic insults. if you think someone is a ****, or a group of people are ****s, or there is **** like behaviour on the forum, rather than hint at things just say it and name them and be done with it. a **** amnesty if you like.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> funny how it`s the forum dickheads getting on kimball`s case .


You spotted that too team bellend in full flow.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> looking rather toned in your avi , not bad at all for a science bird


Toned. I ought to beat you for that! :nono:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Out of interest, whos these "forum d1ckheads" and "groupies" i keep hearing of, i see no names ever mentioned?


The irony is that there is now seems to be a group forming against the group


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yep. lots of cryptic insults. if you think someone is a ****, or a group of people are ****s, or there is **** like behaviour on the forum, rather than hint at things just say it and name them and be done with it. a **** amnesty if you like.


Cvnt.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it worth reading all 14pages?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> You spotted that too team bellend in full flow.


it`s in full view very hard to miss unlike some of these peoples muscle mass which is quite frankly fcuking sp**** :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> a **** amnesty if you like.


Best idea I've heard all day.

Far too many indirects, lets just get it out of in the open without fear of persecution and then just move on.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Cvnt.


yes?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is it worth reading all 14pages?


No, as the cereal mafia hijacked it.

I do however recommend you read TinyToms post near the start. Comedy genius that! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Toned. I ought to beat you for that! :nono:


i didnt want to be accused of being an ass licking white knight although i really couldnt give a fcuk what the bigger bummer boy brigade think of me :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yep. lots of cryptic insults. if you think someone is a ****, or a group of people are ****s, or there is **** like behaviour on the forum, rather than hint at things just say it and name them and be done with it. a **** amnesty if you like.


Lol exactly mate


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes?


I like Kevin Phillips.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> i didnt want to be accused of being an ass licking white knight although i really couldnt give a fcuk what the bigger bummer boy brigade think of me :lol:


Well you picked the right insult for that Mr Strongman. I think I shall lift ALL the weights tonight so maybe I can get a bit more "toned". Bleurghh! Almost threw up in my mouth a little at the word.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

cereal mafia and team bellend pmsl,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ballin said:


> I like Kevin Phillips.


he doesn't like you mate, in fact he has been spreading rumours about you for months


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well you picked the right insult for that Mr Strongman. I think I shall lift ALL the weights tonight so maybe I can get a bit more "toned". Bleurghh! Almost threw up in my mouth a little at the word.


toned is good , toned is sexy , maybe you should show team bellend how to build muscle


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> he doesn't like you mate, in fact he has been spreading rumours about you for months


Serious? Had his name put on my Palace shirt and I chanted "Super Kev Super Kevin Phillips" till my voice was ho****!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Serious? Had his name put on my Palace shirt and I chanted "Super Kev Super Kevin Phillips" till my voice was ho****!


told you mate, he's a nasty little shit. been going on ages


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Is team bellend team solid? Thats the only team i know of on here, actually theres team dltv aswell


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> theres team dltv aswell


uw0tm8?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> toned is good , toned is sexy , maybe you should show team bellend how to build muscle


But they'd have to be natty first and worship the iron....not a false idol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so confused :confused1:

@ewen and @Kimball, you appear to be having snide pops at some people you're calling team bellend, but haven't said who they are or what they've done to be called bellends.

And @Gym Bunny, what's this cereal thing?

I feel so out of the loop! :sad: What have I missed? Anyone wanna fill me in on the goss?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Heath said:


> uw0tm8?


dno m8, they keep referring to team bellend but team solid and team dltv are the only teams on here


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is team bellend team solid? Thats the only team i know of on here, actually theres team dltv aswell


My observation so far is that there is a like minded group of fellows on here (which is totally surprising given that this a forum where we all share a common and relatively niche interest), and basically anything they say that another person in the "group" agrees on is interpreted as some kind of "bullying". The "team" label is not something that have bestowed upon themselves, it's what the "outsiders" have labelled them (which ironically has turned into them being persecuted somewhat)

edit* and they like coco pops


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

L11 said:


> My observation so far is that there is a like minded group of fellows on here (which is totally surprising given that this a forum where we all share a common and relatively niche interest), and basically anything they say that another person in the "group" agrees on is interpreted as some kind of "bullying". The "team" label is not something that have bestowed upon themselves, it's what the "outsiders" have labelled them (which ironically has turned into them being persecuted somewhat)
> 
> edit* and they like coco pops


I get ya..seems like the people referring to them as a team etc are taking the internet abit too seriously then


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

L11 said:


> My observation so far is that there is a like minded group of fellows on here (which is totally surprising given that this a forum where we all share a common and relatively niche interest), and basically anything they say that another person in the "group" agrees on is interpreted as some kind of "bullying". The "team" label is not something that have bestowed upon themselves, it's what the "outsiders" have labelled them (which ironically has turned into them being persecuted somewhat)
> 
> edit* and they like coco pops


I like coco pops


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like coco pops


Me to


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I love cocopops


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I get ya..seems like the people referring to them as a team etc are taking the internet abit too seriously then


Basically.

And where this would once be construed as "banter", people are just getting banned all over the shop, which is killing the vibe in here a bit.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

L11 said:


> My observation so far is that there is a like minded group of fellows on here (which is totally surprising given that this a forum where we all share a common and relatively niche interest), and basically anything they say that another person in the "group" agrees on is interpreted as some kind of "bullying". The "team" label is not something that have bestowed upon themselves, it's what the "outsiders" have labelled them (which ironically has turned into them being persecuted somewhat)
> 
> edit* and they like coco pops


Hang on, so if they're just a group of people supposedly bully people and that are now being called team bellend by others, then isn't that bullying in itself?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Peoples jimmies are:

Not rustled [ ]

Rustled [x]

Life is serious enough


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Heath said:


> Peoples jimmies are:
> 
> Not rustled [ ]
> 
> ...


This internet forum malarky is dead serious mate ill have you know


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hang on, so if they're just a group of people supposedly bully people and that are now being called team bellend by others, then isn't that bullying in itself?


My thoughts exactly.. This whole forum reeks of hypocrisy. And if I understand correctly, someone's journal got locked the other day because someone else in the "group" p*ssed off one of the mods.. Madness.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

forums gone a bit sons of anarchy. few gangs/cliques at war over territory using odd phrases that half of us dont understand whilst some of us have gone nomad. mods have had enough and martial law is slowly being introduced.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> forums gone a bit sons of anarchy. few gangs/cliques at war over territory using odd phrases that half of us dont understand whilst some of us have gone nomad. mods have had enough and martial law is slowly being introduced.


I wanna be in your gang


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I wanna be in your gang


lets do it mate, we only need two more and we can set up somewhere


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> lets do it mate, we only need two more and we can set up somewhere


Can i be the token?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can i be the token?


damn straight, one more and we are on


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Just saw the avi @ewen, lovely shirt that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just saw the avi @ewen, lovely shirt that


lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's all just a bit of fun isn't it?

Why has it ruffled so many feathers?

Serious business is Internet forums....I also see the personal insults are in full flow too!

As you were......

Cvnts


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

im just a wolfpack of one dont have any friends


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol


I saw the avi before the name and thought "fcuk me Tekkers got bigger" :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> I saw the avi before the name and thought "fcuk me Tekkers got bigger" :lol:


no way, what has been seen cannot be unseen :lol: haha!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's all just a bit of fun isn't it?
> 
> Why has it ruffled so many feathers?


That's another observation I've made.. It hasn't really ruffled anyone's feathers.. 99.99% of the forum couldn't give a f*ck


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

casebian said:


> im just a wolfpack of one dont have any friends
> View attachment 137501


probably because of the budgie smugglers you are wearing :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

If every 1 has so many digs over the Internet imagine a night on the p1ss together; someone might die lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> I saw the avi before the name and thought "fcuk me Tekkers got bigger" :lol:


tempted to buy some yellow braces :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> If every 1 has so many digs over the Internet imagine a night on the p1ss together; someone might die lol


i fancy a night out


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i fancy a night out


You keep promising but never turn up


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Dr Manhattan, it's wrong that's what. All this pansy assed vegetarian cereal worship. Worship of false idols instead of the glories of bacon.

It shames me to see this forum blinded by false gods.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> i fancy a night out


I'm a ninja u know watch out I know ji fung dung fo


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I wanna be in your gang


Careful now mate...I think there was a certain man who sang about "being in a gang" :lol: 

I won't post his name as that would be insulting by association....but you know who I mean.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> If every 1 has so many digs over the Internet imagine a night on the p1ss together; someone might die lol


Doubt it!

Everyone on here is hard as fukc!

Behind a screen anyway! lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Dr Manhattan, it's wrong that's what. All this pansy assed vegetarian cereal worship. Worship of false idols instead of the glories of bacon.
> 
> It shames me to see this forum blinded by false gods.


lol you've done nothing to ease my confusion!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Doubt it!
> 
> Everyone on here is hard as fukc!
> 
> Behind a screen anyway! lol


Id put my money on Ewen + Jon Kent and that robsta as the top3 lol,

Ewen just looks like he's been in about 150 scraps and lost 149 of them so a lot of experience


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Lman number 4 obv


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> You keep promising but never turn up


might well be moving your way soon so you wont get shot of me :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So many of you appear jealous of Kimball & you just wrap it all up in offensive jokes.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Have the "team bellend" and cereal worshipper gangs members been named yet?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Careful now mate...I think there was a certain man who sang about "being in a gang" :lol:
> 
> I won't post his name as that would be insulting by association....but you know who I mean.


im not worried about it anyway because i'll be the leader of the gang, boys will be boys and all that... I don't want to be the wanderer any more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Id put my money on Ewen + Jon Kent and that robsta as the top3 lol,
> 
> Ewen just looks like he's been in about 150 scraps and lost 149 of them so a lot of experience


haha not far wrong .


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

We all know jon kent can stand his own so he's the only one im puttin my money on, the rest are jonny henchmen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> We all know jon kent can stand his own so he's the only one im puttin my money on, the rest are jonny henchmen


yes but his 3 ko`s were against the likes of lxm aceofspadez and l man :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> might well be moving your way soon so you wont get shot of me :lol:


Nice part of the world mate. Get it done!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes but his 3 ko`s were against the likes of lxm aceofspadez and l man :lol:


Can't believe nobodies mentioned robin


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Have the "team bellend" and cereal worshipper gangs members been named yet?


You really are trying your best to bait people into an argument aren't you :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes but his 3 ko`s were against the likes of lxm aceofspadez and l man :lol:


Watched the first one, pretty impressive.

Lol, aceofspadez


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Have the "team bellend" and cereal worshipper gangs members been named yet?


 I denounce you! You are a cereal worshipper who has forsaken the holy light of bacon! Look at your avvy.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Have the "team bellend" and cereal worshipper gangs members been named yet?


Think everybody is bored of that for now.

You're going the right way to be team knob jockey all on your own though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> yes but his 3 ko`s were against the likes of lxm aceofspadez and l man :lol:


Its the winnin that counts , put up a vid of you scrappin n my money might be on you too man..cant be relyin on word of mouth lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I denounce you! You are a cereal worshipper who has forsaken the holy light of bacon! Look at your avvy.


Whats wrong with cereal?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Its the winnin that counts , put up a vid of you scrappin n my money might be on you too man..cant be relyin on word of mouth lol


line one up buddy i`ll turn up


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Think everybody is bored of that for now.
> 
> You're going the right way to be team knob jockey all on your own though


Thought you were abit more mature tbh, 'team bellend' 'team knob jockey' its the kind of things a 12 year old would say.

Live and learn i guess.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> line one up buddy i`ll turn up


Sumo wrestling?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sumo wrestling?


i`ll happily kick the sh1t out of you first


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thought you were abit more mature tbh, 'team bellend' 'team knob jockey' its the kind of things a 12 year old would say.
> 
> Live and learn i guess.


Same as baiting others into a row

But touché!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> im not worried about it anyway because i'll be the leader of the gang, boys will be boys and all that... I don't want to be the wanderer any more


you are no longer alone brother Paz. my good self, you and Ackee now ride together. we do however need another member to make our charter official


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Same as baiting others into a row
> 
> But touché!


Not baiting a row of any kind at all, all i see on here everyday is team this team that, its in every thread almost and its getting boring


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sumo wrestling?





ewen said:


> i`ll happily kick the sh1t out of you first


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not baiting a row of any kind at all, all i see on here everyday is team this team that, its in every thread almost and its getting boring


And your avi is there simply because you like that cereal? Seriously most of this thread is laughable, like school yard antics.

If you are going to snipe at least grow a pair and do it straight up


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Surely we could have a Team Crap....with respect to @Ashcrapper?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Surely we could have a Team Crap....with respect to @Ashcrapper?


Sorry mate, my charter is called Sons of Ashcrapper


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are no longer alone brother Paz. my good self, you and Ackee now ride together. we do however need another member to make our charter official


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> And your avi is there simply because you like that cereal? Seriously most of this thread is laughable, like school yard antics.
> 
> If you are going to snipe at least grow a pair and do it straight up


Whats my avi got do to with anything? And i agree with your second point, people need to grow a pair and name the people they're referring to daily as some silly imature name such as team bellend.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm so confused :confused1:
> 
> @ewen and @Kimball, you appear to be having snide pops at some people you're calling team bellend, but haven't said who they are or what they've done to be called bellends.
> 
> ...


the place has turned into a turkish prison and everyone's forming gangs to stay alive

i haven't managed to get in one yet so imagine i'll be a prime candidate and singled out for extrememe sodomy abuse

although in one of the groups i've heard that extreme sodomy abuse is mandatory so i'll take my chances


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Just call me the dark knight..

f*ck all these b1tches!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


>


fantastic, welcome to the Sons


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry mate, my charter is called Sons of Ashcrapper


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Same as baiting others into a row


To be fair, I don't think it's entirely unreasonable for him to ask you name names


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave said:


>


that's our theme tune sorted


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

A lot of sexual tension around this thread, many of you need to **** and get it over with


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

zack amin said:


> A lot of sexual tension around this thread, many of you need to **** and get it over with


is the blocked out word [email protected]? cos i was gonna have one before i went out, thx for reminding me :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not baiting a row of any kind at all, all i see on here everyday is team this team that, its in every thread almost and its getting boring


I can't disagree with a word of that!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Two words.

Royal Rumble


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im off to finish my pizza then go to a club and fire one up the mrs while another bird licks her out , and if that makes me a white knight then im happy with that


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I might be wrong (probably) but here's how I see it. There is no 'official' group, just a few lads who think whoopee cushions and itching powder are hilarious,they,inturn,are actually quite intelligent but this type of humour goes over a few people's heads. There is no picking out anyone, just a difference of opinion on something's. we all don't fancy the same type of women or like the same type of car,but that's what makes the world go round!

Anyway @Ashcrapper,I'm in!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I might be wrong (probably) but here's how I see it. There is no 'official' group, just a few lads who think whoopee cushions and itching powder are hilarious,they,inturn,are actually quite intelligent but this type of humour goes over a few people's heads. There is no picking out anyone, just a difference of opinion on something's. we all don't fancy the same type of women or like the same type of car,but that's what makes the world go round!
> 
> Anyway @Ashcrapper,I'm in!


Welcome to the Sons Luther, good to have you onboard


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

luther1 said:


> I might be wrong (probably) but here's how I see it. There is no 'official' group, just a few lads who think whoopee cushions and itching powder are hilarious,they,inturn,are actually quite intelligent but this type of humour goes over a few people's heads. There is no picking out anyone, just a difference of opinion on something's. we all don't fancy the same type of women or like the same type of car,but that's what makes the world go round!
> 
> Anyway @Ashcrapper,I'm in!


I giggle at rude words does that count


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ohno said:


> the place has turned into a turkish prison and everyone's forming gangs to stay alive
> 
> i haven't managed to get in one yet so imagine i'll be a prime candidate and singled out for extrememe sodomy abuse
> 
> although in one of the groups i've heard that extreme sodomy abuse is mandatory so i'll take my chances


you'll be one of the ones that are traded like money


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I giggle at rude words does that count


You're one of the silly cnuts aren't you,just under the radar though? Lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> you'll be one of the ones that are traded like money


cast down with the *********, used as a human toilet


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ohno said:


> is the blocked out word [email protected]? cos i was gonna have one before i went out, thx for reminding me :thumbup1:


It sure was ohno and just to add, I value the comical time and etiquette you put into the forum

I lied it was fcuk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cliff notes please someone?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I might be wrong (probably) but here's how I see it. There is no 'official' group, just a few lads who think whoopee cushions and itching powder are hilarious,they,inturn,are actually quite intelligent but this type of humour goes over a few people's heads. There is no picking out anyone, just a difference of opinion on something's. we all don't fancy the same type of women or like the same type of car,but that's what makes the world go round!
> 
> Anyway @Ashcrapper,I'm in!


Thought you was more of a Lone Ranger, ugly duckling , lone coloured man running in a big white world,


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

What the actual fvck is going on?

I've been gone two day's, people are banned and some are crying over nothing

Anyone care to inform me? And why has Wilson been banned? And mish?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry mate, my charter is called Sons of Ashcrapper


I'm disappointed in you as I always had you down as one of the more politically correct members of this fine forum. "Sons" is both ageist and sexist and thus unduly excludes two very significant demographics. Now, given the title of this thread, I'm not about to fight for the rights of the split-arses but I feel obliged to appeal to your sense of fair play and request that you also establish a Grandads of Ahcrapper sub-chapter.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> What the actual fvck is going on?
> 
> I've been gone two day's, people are banned and some are crying over nothing
> 
> Anyone care to inform me? And why has Wilson been banned? And mish?


lol I didn't know Wilson had been banned but I think mish got banned for calling someone a [email protected]


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What the actual fvck is going on?
> 
> I've been gone two day's, people are banned and some are crying over nothing
> 
> Anyone care to inform me? And why has Wilson been banned? And mish?


Mish's ban was overdue just like you need to take your car in for an MOT, he'll soon be declared SORN

Not sure bout wilson


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'm disappointed in you as I always had you down as one of the more politically correct members of this fine forum. "Sons" is both ageist and sexist and thus unduly excludes two very significant demographics. Now, given the title of this thread, I'm not about to fight for the rights of the split-arses but I feel obliged to appeal to your sense of fair play and request that you also establish a Grandads of Ahcrapper sub-chapter.


The Sons will welcome brothers of all ages and colour my friend. No women though, you can **** that shit


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> What the actual fvck is going on?
> 
> I've been gone two day's, people are banned and some are crying over nothing
> 
> Anyone care to inform me? And why has Wilson been banned? And mish?





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Mish's ban was overdue just like you need to take your car in for an MOT, he'll soon be declared SORN
> 
> Not sure bout wilson


Wilson might be because of this, look at post #9 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242694-got-admit-ukm-can-laugh.html


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What the actual fvck is going on?
> 
> I've been gone two day's, people are banned and some are crying over nothing
> 
> Anyone care to inform me? And why has Wilson been banned? And mish?


Not sure but to me it seems there is a set of ppl where no fuks are bein give and then there's a next set of people where too many fuks are given

The fuks given are not balanced and this seems to be causin some friction


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Not sure but to me it seems there is a set of ppl where no fuks are bein give and then there's a next set of people where too many fuks are given
> 
> The fuks given are not balanced and this seems to be causin some friction


Fvckery is to blame for all this sh!t?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed.

Another thread full of snide innuendo's, counter snide innuendo's, bullsh*t and nonsense...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:sleeping:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> Not sure but to me it seems there is a set of ppl where no fuks are bein give and then there's a next set of people where too many fuks are given
> 
> The fuks given are not balanced and this seems to be causin some friction


Not really.

Bans are given after a lot of little annoyances sometimes.

Eventually seeing idiocy from the same people makes you think 'if that person is banned then I don't have to keep seeing his name come up on multiple reported posts'

So normally not one thing but a collection of things that combine to form a ban button activation.


----------

